# Oswego County Snow pics?



## penberth

I would ask for some pictures of that, but my guess is all those guys are still plowing....
I saw this on weather.com...

A BAND OF INTENSE LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BECOME NEARLY STATIONARY ACROSS NORTHERN OSWEGO COUNTY FROM LATE THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING...MAINLY NORTH OF A LINE FROM SCRIBA TO PARISH. THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND THURSDAY NIGHT THE BAND WILL BEGIN TO MEANDER...AND WILL LIKELY SINK SOUTH INTO CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN OSWEGO COUNTY AT TIMES. SNOWFALL RATES WILL REACH *4 TO 5 INCHES PER HOUR UNDER THE MOST INTENSE PORTION OF THE BAND*.

*ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS TONIGHT WILL REACH 2 TO 3 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT BANDS OVER THE NORTHERN SECTION OF THE COUNTY*. ANOTHER FOOT IS POSSIBLE THURSDAY...AND ANOTHER FOOT THURSDAY NIGHT ACROSS MUCH OF THE COUNTY AS THE BAND MEANDERS SOUTH. *THIS WILL BRING STORM TOTALS FOR THE WEEK TO 100 INCHES OR MORE IN SOME LOCATIONS.*

Read that last section again...

*THIS WILL BRING STORM TOTALS FOR THE WEEK TO 100 INCHES OR MORE IN SOME LOCATIONS.*

Damn, 100" in one week?

Bryan


----------



## Oshkosh

*Here is one from Adams.*

Here is one from the Adams NY area from this morning.2'-3' maybe more on the way so I was told...


----------



## Rampart Ranger

I hope DOT back there did not get rid of the Big Iron, and the experienced operators. Looks like the old Lake Effect days.

Now maybe some of the small contractors around the lakes will see the purpose of the V plow and full chains. If 2-3 feet pile up before you can get to it, first push through with a V (actually A), then beat her back.

Enjoy gents! Try not to abuse the rig TOO bad.


----------



## firelwn82

HOLY **** MAN.  100 inches in a week, thats friggin amazing. 4-5 inches an HOUR  Yikes. How would you be able to keep up with that?  But hey you make a-lot of dough though. payup If you don't blow up first.


----------



## lumps

argh! I've been plowing in Oswego for years. I just moved out to Buffalo, and Oswego gets this, lol. And of course, I'm not in the South towns, so I'm seeing basically no snow. (which is probably alright, I sold my plow and truck when I moved :crying: ) definitely post more pics when you can!


----------



## lumps

oh yeah, and the V plow is definitely the way to go. after plowing in oswego for years with V and straight blades, i'll never go back to straight. in a storm like they're getting, you can end up with 5' banks at the end of the driveway to punch through, and only a v will do it.


----------



## lawncare18

Guys.. I Will Get Some Pictures.. Its So Bad Plows Got Pulled Off The Roads Today.. State Of Emergency For All Of Oswego.. Its Bad. And Only Getting Worse.. Home For A Few Back Out To Work All Night Again.. Im A Tad South So Its Not As Bad.. But I Get Reports Out Of Oswego And Its Bad.. Most Towns Have Already Goten 80 Inches Wiht 2 More Feet Forcasted Tongiht...


----------



## Oshkosh

*There are some good videos.....*

There are some good videos on this news site.Gives a pretty good idea of what is going on out there.....

http://www.9wsyr.com/mediacenter/local.aspx?videoid=180419#top


----------



## firelwn82

Damn. Is all I can say


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Holy ****!!!! That is so weird, everywhere else gets little to no snow, and in a small area, they get the blizzard of 07' They are the ones stealing all the snow. I bet they wish they could share it, though


----------



## Oshkosh

*I just got an email...*

I just got an email from my buddy in Adams NY,they had a break today only about 1-2" but that put them at the 110" mark!!!! More on the way so he was told.
I've plowed some long storms but I cannot imagine what they are going threw....They have more on the ground than we get all winter on average.Heck ,they got more in a two hour period than we have gotten all this winter.
Go Figure!


----------



## mreamer

Can you say snow melter...


----------



## DESTEFANO3782

Are They Looking For Any Heavy Equipment Out There??? Ill Drive Out There If We Can Make A Buck, It Might Be Worth The 10 Hr Drive..


----------



## Oshkosh

*From what I have been told*



DESTEFANO3782;367501 said:


> Are They Looking For Any Heavy Equipment Out There??? Ill Drive Out There If We Can Make A Buck, It Might Be Worth The 10 Hr Drive..


 As far as the roads go from what I have been told they handle everything in house.Not like around here...
As far as the private contractors go??????


----------



## firelwn82

Why hasn't theNational Guard step up like in Colorado? They comondered equiptment from people to get the stuff cleaned up.


----------



## Plow Chaser

firelwn82;367733 said:


> Why hasn't theNational Guard step up like in Colorado? They comondered equiptment from people to get the stuff cleaned up.


They are used to up there. I grew up not too far east from that area, still in the snowbelt range. They know how to move the snow. Even moreso on the Tug Hill. Makes me wish I was back home in NY right about now. My camera would probably fuze together inside with all the pictures I'd be taking!


----------



## Oshkosh

*I know the feeling*

I hear you I keep running threw my head how I could get out there and get some photos and video without being in the way...Just don't want to add to the problem!!! It still amazes me that these small farm towns have such a large DPW to handle everything in house...I see your photos and some of these small towns have better equipment than the state of Maine and Massachusetts combined...Go Figure!



SNOWPLOWFAN;367760 said:


> They are used to up there. I grew up not too far east from that area, still in the snowbelt range. They know how to move the snow. Even moreso on the Tug Hill. Makes me wish I was back home in NY right about now. My camera would probably fuze together inside with all the pictures I'd be taking!


----------



## JeffNY

123" as of this morning in Orwell, NY. That would be a record. Calling for 29 more inches by tmr night.


----------



## grassmanvt

Just took a look at the national weather service forecast, get this, more bands starting back up tonight, could be an ADDITIONAL 3-4 FEET by Monday. Unreal.


----------



## Frozen001

This is all due to the warm winter we have been having. The lakes are very warm, and with warm lakes, and cond air from Canada, we get heavy lake effect as a result.


----------



## firelwn82

How do the small guys keep up? I'm not talking about people with loaders and graders and stuff. I'm just talking about people with pickups "the mower guys"


----------



## lumps

since that is a big snowbelt area, all of the towns have good equipment. they have to, it'd cost too much to contract out with how much snow they get (i lived in oswego for over 20 years, and worked for one of the nearby highway dept's). the city of oswego itself has several of the 6' high by 8' wide truck-mounted snowblowers, along with all the loaders (which they will occasionaly strap regular and v-blades to).

as for the little guys, they just keep on trying, and hope to hell they pushed back far enough at the begining of the season! we got hit with a 5' storm back like 5 years ago (very very localized) and i was only plowing with a dakota and 6.5' blade at the time, yet somehow managed through it. obviously 5' is a lot different from 10' though. the dpw's help people out once the roads are clear by taking snow from the end of driveways (sometimes).


----------



## Frozen001

lumps;367944 said:


> the dpw's help people out once the roads are clear by taking snow from the end of driveways (sometimes).


I believe with the decleratio of a State of Emergnecy in Oswego County, this will be much more prevalent.

As of 12:45pm today the storm totals are:

Orwell: 123"
North Redfield: 111"
Pulaski Hill: 101"
Parish: 90"


----------



## redneck farmer

Unbelievable, I don't think most guys around here would have anywhere to put the snow. So many people don’t push their first banks back far enough. That was one thing my father taught me a long time ago to make sure you push it back. But wouldn't it be fun to get some of that action....


----------



## Oshkosh

*I just hope...*

I just hope everyone takes a couple of photos when they are out of their equipment trying to wake up,checking things over etc...
For the guys like me that are having withdrawals from having almost no snow on the ground...


----------



## Rampart Ranger

JeffNY;367855 said:


> 123" as of this morning in Orwell, NY. That would be a record. Calling for 29 more inches by tmr night.


Holy Smokes!

You got as much in 1 week as we have had in 6 weeks!

Better Ye than Me. Try to keep your rig up - if she goes down you will be in a world of (stuff).


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v

Oshkosh;367052 said:


> Here is one from the Adams NY area from this morning.2'-3' maybe more on the way so I was told...


The truck on the first page of this thread, says it all, I sat in the same truck, maybe not exact, but quite similar, at the Oswego County Fair about 20 years ago, and it was considered an antique to me back then.

Up there, they know how to keep em running, and keep them maintained. arround here the average fleet is maybe 4-5 years old at the most up there, average must be 20 years or better for some of the big plow rigs.

All the big boys are mostly Oshkosh V plows, and blowers. I'd love to see a few pics of one of the 4 auger blowers in action!


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v

*More Pics*

Some pretty AMAZING PICS!!!


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v

*it keeps getting better!*

 AWESOME VID
Another


----------



## Oshkosh

*Thats an 1985*

That Walter is one of the last "newer" production trucks from Walters.I believe it is a 1985.
I hear you though there are a bunch of 60's and 70's rigs pushing out that way.No sense in spending $250,000 if you have a good maintenance department.As I said before they are doing something right as most of the towns handle their road work in house.



mrplowjr_ez_v;368447 said:


> The truck on the first page of this thread, says it all, I sat in the same truck, maybe not exact, but quite similar, at the Oswego County Fair about 20 years ago, and it was considered an antique to me back then.
> 
> Up there, they know how to keep em running, and keep them maintained. arround here the average fleet is maybe 4-5 years old at the most up there, average must be 20 years or better for some of the big plow rigs.
> 
> All the big boys are mostly Oshkosh V plows, and blowers. I'd love to see a few pics of one of the 4 auger blowers in action!


----------



## f250man

Theres no way I would be able to keep up with all that snow. They were saying you guys were getting 3-4' an hour. I would never keep up and I don't believe anyone else here would either.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Steve, I dont think me and you put together could keep up with that kind of snow. Those are some crazy pics though!!!! I have never seen snow like that in my life. I wish I could just go up there to just experience walking around in that snow.


----------



## f250man

I hear that Tom it would be an experience to see all that snow and to see how they move it and manage all those people.


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v

*I've got snow fever*

I may just call in sick tomorrow (yes I work sundays) payup And go for a ride and take the camera along.


----------



## Oshkosh

*I only wish we had...*

I only wish I had one chance to run my big blower in some REAL snow...Before I sold it.


----------



## mrplowjr_ez_v

Looks like my previous links were garbage... here is a link to the pics, and if you navigate a bit you'll find some vids...

http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=8adbcb60-ee6d-4c36-b85a-49a90d13fb86


----------



## lawncare18

guys here are some more pics..

www.news10now.com some great ones as well.


----------



## Detroitdan

I lived not far from there for a while, was there during the Blizzard of 93. That was just another snowfall since we were getting 12" plus every other day. They closed the highways, and I can remember driving down roads and feeling like you were in a tunnel, the banks were so high you couldn't see over them, couldn't see houses or anything. And speaking of equipment, they would run those big old iron monsters, Oshkosh or FWD or whatever they were, with a big wing mounted way up high cutting the tops off the bankings, and the front blade trying to force it back a little more, but what amazed me was these all wheel drive trucks would be grinding up the highways with the front wheels turned completely to the right toward the snowbank, just spinning and side slipping along for miles and miles, hour after hour without breaking or overheating. Some pretty impressive equipment, and you guys are right, those boys up there know how to get it done. 
Another point of interest is here it doesn't matter if there is a dusting or a foot, there are dozens and dozens of idiots crashing their SUVs, spinning out and rolling over or whacking other cars. Out there I never saw anybody spin out or go off the road. They just learn how to drive. And it isn't because they drive too fast here, they drive faster up there. The difference is knowing how to control your vehicle. In my area we have a large population of former city people who moved here with no clue how to handle a vehicle. And they refuse to slow down to a speed that is safe for their (miniscule) skill level.


----------



## Frozen001

Detroitdan;369793 said:


> Another point of interest is here it doesn't matter if there is a dusting or a foot, there are dozens and dozens of idiots crashing their SUVs, spinning out and rolling over or whacking other cars. Out there I never saw anybody spin out or go off the road. They just learn how to drive. And it isn't because they drive too fast here, they drive faster up there. The difference is knowing how to control your vehicle. In my area we have a large population of former city people who moved here with no clue how to handle a vehicle. And they refuse to slow down to a speed that is safe for their (miniscule) skill level.


Yup when you live in a snow belt you learn wuickly how to control your vehicle on snow covered roads quickly....


----------



## CAT 245ME

It's a problem everywere, when you get snow or ice on the roads many people who run out and buy a 4x4 and have never run one, aint long putting it into something.

I know many times when out plowing I've had close calls with those fools in there shiny suv's that come pretty close to taking me in the side because they dont know enough to slow down.


----------



## lumps

Rampart Ranger;368090 said:


> Try to keep your rig up - if she goes down you will be in a world of (stuff).


a guy i know, who manages a 6 building apt. complex in oswego, had his 4wd go out on his truck (3/4t ram) around midweek. that's gotta pretty much suck! for everyone asking, here's a pic from right next to the main intersection downtown, taken at the end of last week... (my mom sent it to me... it appears to be a DOT truck, not one of the rotaries oswego has, which i think have 4 augers instead of 2, but don't quote me on that)


----------



## Plow Chaser

lumps;369959 said:


> a guy i know, who manages a 6 building apt. complex in oswego, had his 4wd go out on his truck (3/4t ram) around midweek. that's gotta pretty much suck! for everyone asking, here's a pic from right next to the main intersection downtown, taken at the end of last week... (my mom sent it to me... it appears to be a DOT truck, not one of the rotaries oswego has, which i think have 4 augers instead of 2, but don't quote me on that)


Awesome!! We need more photos like that posted here!


----------



## Oshkosh

*Great shot!*

Love to see the big iron out working....


----------



## Oshkosh

*Word Is*

Hi,
I guess the State is in a mad dash to get the banks knocked down and blown back.They brought in equipment from Albany to help out with this.
Forecast is 12-18" FROM THIS NEXT STORM Tue/Wed AND THEN LAKE EFFECT TO FIRE BACK UP BEHIND ON THURSDAY..LOL
Opps hit the cap lock...



lumps;369959 said:


> a guy i know, who manages a 6 building apt. complex in oswego, had his 4wd go out on his truck (3/4t ram) around midweek. that's gotta pretty much suck! for everyone asking, here's a pic from right next to the main intersection downtown, taken at the end of last week... (my mom sent it to me... it appears to be a DOT truck, not one of the rotaries oswego has, which i think have 4 augers instead of 2, but don't quote me on that)


----------



## Plow Chaser

Oshkosh;370101 said:


> Hi,
> I guess the State is in a mad dash to get the banks knocked down and blown back.They brought in equipment from Albany to help out with this.
> Forecast is 12-18" FROM THIS NEXT STORM Tue/Wed AND THEN LAKE EFFECT TO FIRE BACK UP BEHIND ON THURSDAY..LOL
> Opps hit the cap lock...


Since living in NY for pretty much all of my life, then spending the last 5 years here in California, I find the efforts of snow removal so different. I know it's based on snow amounts and the type of snow (heavy and wet in the Sierras), but out here blowers remain supreme. In NY blowers are not the common place and you don't find a lot of them around anymore. It's great to see them out again, and funny to see the "mad dash" to import them into the Tug Hill from all over the state.


----------



## elmo1537

Frozen001;369803 said:


> Yup when you live in a snow belt you learn wuickly how to control your vehicle on snow covered roads quickly....


Don't speak too soon I came inches from splitting a kia in half with my v plow on sunday. The idiot came up to the stop sign without trying to slow down. Needless to say they didnt stop. If I had hit them it would have been ugly because I had one of our skidsteer on a trailer behind me with a blower. I would have gone right through them.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

From what I've seen, state and local DOTs have done one HECK of a job under the circumstances.
(that looks like my old FWD, is that a SnoGo emblem on the fold up engine cover?)

KUDOS!

And I hope the crewmembers get a raise!payup


----------



## lawncare18

elmo1537. what p[art of the area you from... mexico oswego ??? I am from baldwinsville.. did a few roofs in fulton this weekend.. lots of snow man.. more on the way!!! IM sure i pased youat one point this weekend all i saw was skidsteers and trucks...


----------



## hemisareslow

lawncare18;370231 said:


> elmo1537. what p[art of the area you from... mexico oswego ??? I am from baldwinsville.. did a few roofs in fulton this weekend.. lots of snow man.. more on the way!!! IM sure i pased youat one point this weekend all i saw was skidsteers and trucks...


WHERE IN B-VILLE...I WORK AT GYPSUM EXPRESS AND LIVE IN FULTON....


----------

